# the best in sci fi entertainment??



## astounding (Nov 25, 2004)

has anyone ever read or currently have a subscription to analog science fiction and fact magazine? many popular authors of our time have started their careers with this magazine, It was started out in the twenties, and I recently got a subscription, I must say it is an excellent source of reading material, an to any of you who want to check it out look at this:  analogsf.com 
Does anyone else here have a preference to books or magz?  If so let me know even if it is the afore mentioned analog science fiction and fact magazine.  thanks


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 25, 2004)

I used to subscribe to Omni a few years back. It usually carried a Science Fiction short story and had loads of useful (and useless) info. It was definitely my kind of mag.

On the whole though, if I want to read short fiction, I prefer anthologies. I suppose what I'm trying to say is that I prefer books myself. It's no criticism of the mags (they have done the genre a magnificent service over the years) it's just my preference. To put it simply: if it keeps Sci-Fi alive, I'll support it


----------



## astounding (Nov 26, 2004)

but did you know that most writers start their careers by first selling to short stories to magazines?  I know everyone has their opinion, but I find it rather enjoyable to have a subscription to a magazine, read the short stories by the authors, you'd be surprised how young most of them are, and yet fully I expect to see alot of their names on the covers of a book some day.  I do concur however, I also prefer books as well.  I just like to see what other writers come up with, every story no matter how long or short weaves through the mind of the writer and is expressed onto paper the best that writer knows how, I kinda like to make their stories better in my own mind and contemplate what could have been done better, it is satisfying when the writer writes back and says that your input has an effect on his writing.


----------



## erickad71 (Nov 29, 2004)

I don't have a subscription to Analog. I do have subscriptions to Asimov's and F&SF though. They are usually quite enjoyable reads, although it can be hit and miss at times.


----------



## Quest (Dec 21, 2004)

I used to read Omni as well, then fell out of it. I prefer short stories of late. Time is a big factor, plus I personally think that a number of longer form stories would have been better as short stories anyway.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 21, 2004)

I definitely need to start subscribing to some of this bigger magazines - the fact that I haven't means I'm very ignorant about a key niche are of the SFF genre.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Dec 21, 2004)

I really, really, really miss _Omni_.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 21, 2004)

I believe Omni is still available as an online only mag


----------

